# my best fruity jar



## portland med. man (Mar 1, 2005)

winslows fruit jar


----------



## bottles141 (Mar 1, 2005)

Nice Jar!!! I found a nice sun jar embossed j p barstow on the base last summer in yarmouth. I gave the bottle to one of my friends to clean he has a bottle cleaning machine cant wait to get it back found alot of other rare fruit jars there, but they all were broken. One was a baltimore glassworks well i guess you cant win them all. that is a nice early fruit jar you found . Cant wait to get out digging I just came back from a show down in conneticut everything was way over priced and it was to crouded hope to see you guys at the New Hampshire show i will be set up there see ya later.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Mar 3, 2005)

Nice find - what makes it even better is the fact that you should be able to have it cleaned, buy a glass lid (if you didn't find that too in your dig),  add a repro wire clamp, and still have a jar worth more than what you put into it!  -Tammy


----------



## portland med. man (Mar 7, 2005)

hey bottles 141 ok were in the heck did you dig that jar i thought i hit yarmouth pretty damn good .... just curious .... there is a huge dump behind the baseball field but all newer stuff 1920`s abm ..... thats my home town just thought there wasnt much to be had there....


----------



## bottles141 (Mar 8, 2005)

maybe we can get together and go digging sometime, i will show you the dump it is in a gulley, the dump is mostly turn of the century, but there is alot of 1870's to 1890's stuff mixed in. i found a nice poison lattice and diamond the same day i found the jar. also took out a few crocks out of there. i only have about 1/2 of the dump dug.


----------

